# Rescue distribution list



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I don't think I'm going to complete the distribution list. If people are contacting rescues and I then send out a mass email, rescues will be overwhelmed by the duplications. It's too hard to read through all the posts to see what rescues have been contacted already and those GR's who have already been adopted.
> 
> What I do know is ~ many rescues already know about most GR's, but I know some slip through the cracks. They are the ones we are all concerned about. However, I don't want to overwhelm the rescues, so I'm am holding off on the list.
> 
> I am creating one for the transports and people who might be willing to pull.


Kim,I think that might be best.... Yesterday we got 8 e-mails about a dog list on here and we already new about it.........People need to understand that a lot of the rescues have been contacted my shelters. I think most rescues are very busy and dont need to be trying to sift thur tons of e-mails about the same dog , when there efforts could be going towards getting the dog pulled.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I think most rescues are very busy and dont need to be trying to sift thur tons of e-mails about the same dog , when there efforts could be going towards getting the dog pulled.....


That's what I'm afraid of. I guess no one in MO can help the GR listed as a mix. I tried. Waiting to hear from Kansas, but...

If I remember correctly, many rescues have volunteers checking Petfinder. So, I'll leave it up to them. I just wish there was a way to do more.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. I guess no one in MO can help the GR listed as a mix. I tried. Waiting to hear from Kansas, but...
> 
> If I remember correctly, many rescues have volunteers checking Petfinder. So, I'll leave it up to them. I just wish there was a way to do more.


We are trying to get a hold of a lady out that way....to go check him out......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We are trying to get a hold of a lady out that way....to go check him out......


I'll let you know if someone from Kansas gets back to me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I'll let you know if someone from Kansas gets back to me.


Thanks Kim......


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Is there a way for me or anyone to remove the ones that have been adopted off of the list I started? That way we know who is still available and who is not. Let me know if I can help with this!
Kerri


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Is there a way for me or anyone to remove the ones that have been adopted off of the list I started? That way we know who is still available and who is not. Let me know if I can help with this!
> Kerri


I wonder if you could just do a new thread each week. put the dogs that are available that week in there. Like this week's could have been " dog's available 8/26/07 - 9/1/07" That way if they are still available people will know and if they are not on the current list they are not. And then people can look thru the current list and not have to go thru 3 months of dogs no longer available but you also won't be filling the board with numerous threads. And if you know a few on a list were no longer available you could post that in that thread as the last post. or put something like see current week's post for available dogs. And maybe one of the moderaters could close the previous threads, so that it doesn't keep popping up and causing extra work for the rescues.


----------

